# monolithic footers ???



## davebren86 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi Iam trying to find info on monlithic footers, where the footer and the floor are poured at the same time.How much wieght they will support ? Also info on how freeze and thaw affect them. Thank's Dave.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

1.Use fiber mesh.
2.No less than 3500PSI. 
3.Tie your wire floor mesh to verical rebar down the foundation wall. 
4.Remove "ALL" organic and loose material.
5.If fill is needed, only fill with 1" rock and keep it out of the footing.
6.Slope the inside edge of the slab to foundation wall bank a little.
7.Get ready to use a lot of crete
8.Drink beer when your done.

These steps are very important with monolithic foundation pours. Hope this helps.

Bob


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Dave,

A monolithic pour of footings, frost wall and slab wood have the same strength as a regular foundation when sized appropriately. 

Your depth would be the required footing depth as any foundation in your area.

All the things Bob listed.

And whatever the local building code and official require.

It can be harder to pour if you have no experience with it. There are cracking concerns when not done properly.

Nick


----------



## bmartin (Dec 30, 2005)

Glass you got it all wrong. Here in Cali. all my concrete guys start #8 after #3,4 and 5


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

LOL:w00t: Glad I'm not framing over them.

Bob


----------



## sawdusted (Mar 24, 2005)

how about some drawings???
www.slcc.edu/tech/techsp/arch/courses/ARCH1210/Photos/Photos_lecture.htm
I hope this helps...
Dan


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

davebren86 said:


> Hi Iam trying to find info on monlithic footers, where the footer and the floor are poured at the same time.How much wieght they will support ? Also info on how freeze and thaw affect them. Thank's Dave.


They can support as much weight as they are designed to, on designed soil bearing. If designed properly, freeze and thaw will have little or no effect.

What exactly are you trying to do Dave? We do our monolithic pours a couple of ways depending upon conditions. The link Sawdusted put up may help you, though we do ours differently than what is shown there.:shifty: 

A little more info please. 

Tom


----------

